# Skinny Pig Care



## MargaretB (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking into getting a skinny pig or two and I would be interested to hear from anyone who has them. I have previously kept and bred guinea pig and so know about their basic care but I wondered if anyone has any interesting stories or info to share?

One thing I am wondering at the moment is how do you keep them warm? Do you use heat pads and if so, how does that work for you and them? How do you arrange your heat pad in the cage to ensure that piggies can not get to it to chew it or the cable? 

Also what bedding do you use for them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't had a skinny pig but a good friend had 2. She used the same bedding I use for Nelly, fleece with incontinence pads underneath. She also used snuggle safe heat pads with a fleece covering on for cold nights.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont have them but I know people who have had them.
They are an indoor pet, because obviously they are hairless so would get far too cold if kept outside.

I think they are pretty much the same as guinea pis in that they eat the same and would use the same bedding.
Something like care fresh bedding would be good! 

Snugglesafe heat pads are good for them, they just are heated in the microwave and give out a good heat for a good few hours so they are perfect as there are no wires to chew!

Good luck


----------



## MargaretB (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I have a couple of snugglesafe heat pads but they only keep warm for a couple of hours or so and I imagined that skinnies would need a more constant warmth, especially in the winter?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

MargaretB said:


> Thanks for your replies. I have a couple of snugglesafe heat pads but they only keep warm for a couple of hours or so and I imagined that skinnies would need a more constant warmth, especially in the winter?


Wow Nellys snugglesafe stays warm all night!

And yes as Kate_7490 mentioned they are most definately an indoor piggie didn't mention that as I figured it was a given


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is a link to a very good guinea pig forum. Lots of people on there have skinnys

The Guinea Pig Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## MargaretB (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe I need a new snugglesafe pad. Mine are well used.

Thank you for the link. :smile:


----------

